# Leer dato del puerto com, sin abrir hyperterminal???



## papocan (May 5, 2010)

junto con saludarles, necesito saber como puedo leer un dato del puerto COM, pero sin abrir hyperterminal, solamente que el dato se aloje en algun lugar y tenga el detalle de la hora que se produjo la lectura -.please......


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 5, 2010)

Prueba lo siguiente:

Si tienes winXP
Inicio->ejecutar ->cmd

escribe lo siguiente:
edit datalog.bat

.echo off
mode com1:9600,n,8,1,p
copy  com1: datos.txt
date /t >>datos.txt
time /t >>datos.txt

Guardas el fichero y sales del editor
ahora en la pantalla negra escribet datalog.bat

envias un dato por el puerto serie

deberia crearse un fixerito llamado datos.txt




otra forma
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/serial-port-communication-excel-vba


----------



## papocan (May 10, 2010)

gracias,tiopepe123 me fue de gran ayuda....
grande guru!!!!
nos vemos....


----------

